# Jack in the Pulpit



## Wendy (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is one of my Jack in the Pulpits. I have three clumps in the garden and this is the best one. They have been growing for about 3-4 years since I planted them but this is the first year that more than one has popped up for each spot. There are five in this clump. (they seem to really like sheep manure)


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nice! It amazes me that something so tropical looking can grow in these Northern climates!

Thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2009)

These are so cool Wendy!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Clark (Jun 2, 2009)

i am jealous.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool -- I have two that planted themselves in a couple different spots in my flower beds. So of course, I had to purchase some different ones for companions...


----------



## P-chan (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice shot! My mom has a bunch of them growing in her woods. I'll have to hop over there and check 'em out!


----------

